# For blogs, how do I get rid of "powered by wordpress"



## yuwmic

I use cubecart which has wordpress in cpanel.

how do I get rid of "powered by wordpress" at the bottom?


----------



## TiD

need to edit a file that's probably called "footer.php" with notepad.

just ctrl+f "powered by wordpress" and delete it.


----------



## Rodney

I'm not sure what you mean by cubecart has wordpress in cpanel?


----------



## yuwmic

I meant I host w/ lunarpages and in cpanel or fantastico, they have wordpress i think, w/ once click install


----------



## Rodney

yuwmic said:


> I meant I host w/ lunarpages and in cpanel or fantastico, they have wordpress i think, w/ once click install


Gotcha...I understand now.

Yes, if you follow the instructions above, it should remove those words from the template.


----------



## lostasylum

TiD said:


> need to edit a file that's probably called "footer.php" with notepad.
> 
> just ctrl+f "powered by wordpress" and delete it.


i know this is a simple procedure, but always make it a habit to backup your webpages and information... it may save your life and your business in future....=)


----------



## myphotooncanvas

i have been looking on how to get rid of this for ages !
wordpress drives me nuts at times
joomla is the way forward me thinks !


----------



## Revilo118

I think I remember getting rid of this by editing the CSS. Just point firebug to it and see what its defined as, then add into the CSS Height:0% Width:0% or change the colour to white (the background colour).

Or as others have said, you can edit the template.

I think I did it using CSS because I was with wordpress.com which only allows you to edit the css


----------

